# Titanium vs True Temper OX Platinum steel: ride quality



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I know this could be interpreted as too open-ended given riding conditions, geometries, terrain, etc but I'm contemplating a high-end steel frame vs a Ti frame. Both 29", 120mm of travel. I have owned a Vassago Bandersnatch which was a slightly lower grade steel than the VerHauen. I'm leaninlg Ti at this point because I want a comfortable 120mm h/t ride that gives a little and is pretty light. Is there a discernible ride difference in ride quality between high-end steel and Ti. There's definitely a price difference and about a 1 lb weight penalty, but ride quality, for me, trumps the weight.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on who and how they design/make the bike more than material types.

A good read : 
http://sheldonbrown.com/frame-materials.html

http://sheldonbrown.com/rinard_frametest.html

I've got custom steel bikes, mass produced steel bikes, nice aluminum ones, carbon ones...

You want a great ride, let some air out of the tires, get larger tires, get a seat with a flexible shell, and one of the most interesting things is having a long seat post equaling comfort. This really gives some flex on the bumps since it's so extended.

Other than that my bikes all feel about the same. Yes, my custom steel is smoother feeling, but maybe my mind wants to think and feel that since I spent so much on the bike. I don't know.

It's hard for people to swallow the 3k pill that their wonder crabon or ti bike is no more comfortable than a stock steel cheap surly or kona frame, etc. They'll imagine it feeling amazing even when there is no difference. The mind is a horrible judge of such things.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I support the long seat post comment. Mixing materials can yield a comfortable ride outside the frame material.

From my own experimenting, I can confirm that a steel frame, carbon seat stem, a saddle with titanium rails and a padded flexible base gives a surprisingly good ride with the carbon stem (400mm) extended to the max. The use of dissimilar materials works to isolate various vibration frequencies which gives the superior ride. This should also work on a Titanium frame. Remember that you are sitting above a frames rear triangle, a double triangle structure, and this does not give readily inherent softness to your ride regardless of frame material. I have built a frame that is 'fitted' to my personal use. That is, it has a seat stem that runs off the BB directly to the saddle attachment and is an oversized 35mm diameter. I use the same saddle between the bikes and the frame is steel. It is not as 'soft' as the steel/carbon mix, but its not unreasonable either.

No experience with Titanium, but this is due to lack of an example to try on my behalf. If possible, you may like to trial a bike to satisfy your curiosity if such a bike is available to you.

Eric


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Any/all materials that are in common use can be used to make a very stiff frame or a very flexible one. If we're talking mountain bikes, though, the flex differences will be overwhelmed by the tires/suspension.

Make your decision based on cost/durability/weight, not ride quality, because ride quality really isn't going to vary much based just on material. 

For me, ti has always seemed silly, because really it's paying double for your frame to save at *most* a pound of weight, and usually a lot less. If you have infinite money and are very concerned about weight (AND you don't want carbon) then ti makes sense. Otherwise, steel wins every time - especially if you're trying to do weird stuff with the frame geometry/tire clearance/etc since steel tubes can be used in smaller diameters at the same member stiffness.

Huh, huh. Member.

-Walt


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Walt said:


> Any/all materials that are in common use can be used to make a very stiff frame or a very flexible one. If we're talking mountain bikes, though, the flex differences will be overwhelmed by the tires/suspension.
> 
> Make your decision based on cost/durability/weight, not ride quality, because ride quality really isn't going to vary much based just on material.
> 
> ...


I'd add that in certain environments, rust can be an issue with steel.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, if you do absolutely nothing to take care of your bike, you can make it rust eventually. 

-Walt


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I live in AZ and I don't deliberately ride in the wet stuff, so almost never in the rain. I purchased a carbon Spec Camber a year and a half ago but recently sold it because it felt like I was dragging a bag of sand around despite adding more carbon to the damn thing. A steel h/t that was almost 3 lbs heavier felt much better when I put the power down and really took some buzz out of the rocky trails where I ride. I figured Ti would maintain that power txfer feel and offer a smoother ride just based on the stuff I've read around here. I'm 45, don't ride that hard or race alot but just want a simple-to-maintain bike that I can just pick up and go and will last me a long time. I won't notice frame flex all that much because I don't ride a bike that hard, but I do like time in the saddle just tickin' off miles. Thank you all for your responses. Food for thought.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, to simplify: if you want a 1# lighter frame that won't rust, spend the money on ti. But don't expect it to ride any differently than an equivalent steel frame. 

In AZ the corrosion resistance obviously isn't a big issue. 

-Walt


----------



## timothymc (Sep 20, 2007)

Well designed Ti and steel frames can be almost uncanny in their ability to feel laterally stiff but still smooth rolling but it's as much about the design of the frame as it is the properties of the material used. I've ridden overly flexy steel bikes and also some that are way too stiff and cancel out all the advantages of steel tubing - short and fat wishbone seat stays + very compact front triangles will make a bike overly stiff. From the steel, ti and aluminium bikes I've owned, the most efficient and responsive feeling have had ovalized seat tubes and/or down tubes at the junction of the BB.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a Ti frame and a Sir9 853 Reynolds steel frame. I think the steel feels smoother but the Ti is a Titus Eleven with straight gauge tubes. I believe the 853DZ is the best steel tubing you can get.


----------

